
Live odds on the UK election - vide0star
http://smarkets.com/politics/uk/general-election/2010
======
imurray
Graphs over time: <http://politicszone.betfair.com/>

To interpret the numbers do 100/(decimal odd) to get percentages as shown in
the graphs.

~~~
imurray
For those that haven't been following UK politics, the UK's first ever
televised prime ministerial debate was in mid April. Many of the dramatic
changes in the graphs result from the Liberal Democrats doing well out of that
encounter.

------
sjtgraham
the smarkets dudes are really smart guys, i work across the floor from them at
another startup. you should keep an eye on smarkets and the guys behind it,
they're always doing/discussing some technologically cool shit.

------
danparsonson
... or just a link to a gambling site :-(

~~~
vide0star
It's a prediction market - different than a pure gambling website. The prices
are set in realtime by the users so there is 'wisdom of the crowd' information
for the public.

~~~
danparsonson
The user pays money in the hope of winning more back - it's gambling however
you slice it.

There is no information of any value here outside the context of the site
itself - unless you're claiming that your audience is a representative sample
of the UK population?

~~~
kjhgfdghjk
It's by far the most accurate prediction of the result. People putting their
money where their mouth is - generally a lot more reliable than somebody with
a clipboard in a shopping center asking voters, or the opinions of a TV
reporter.

~~~
foldr
>It's by far the most accurate prediction of the result.

Do you have any evidence for this? E.g. comparisons of polling vs betting
predictions from previous elections.

